# '68 Brake booster...original?



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Do all power brake boosters for 1968 GTO's have "Delco Moraine" stamped on the outside face of them like I saw in the OPGI catalog? I don't see that on mine and was wondering if there's another way to tell or if I have a replacement.
Thanks!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

they were all stamped.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

One thing I noticed is that the triangle indentations around the face are more pronounced on the Delco ones I've seen than the one on my car.
Thanks for the help. You saved me a lot of money by having me buy a new Delco one rather than having this one rebuilt.
Any suggestions on where to buy a Delco Moraine booster from?


----------

